# (Miniature) Horses seized/surrendered in OR



## nootka (Sep 18, 2004)

OR. Woman Gives Up Ownership of Starving Horses 

I wonder if there is any way to contact the authorities and find out if they need homes or...? For the minis.

I am going to see if there's any more I can find out since it's fairly local and we know people in that area.

Liz M.

(Since I don't think you can view the link unless you register w/the site, here is the copy and paste of the text

JUNCTION CITY, Ore. -- Dozens of horses rescued earlier this week from a farm near Junction City will go to new homes after they're nursed back to health, authorities said.

KGW

Animal Control officers said the horses were seriously malnourished.

Animal control officers said they rescued 34 horses from neglect at the farm. The animals were found mired in manure up to the knees and with hoofs so extended they could hardly walk.

An 80-year-old woman owned the horses, along with a llama and several head of cattle. The animals' dire condition was due to neglect rather than purposeful mistreatment, Mike Wellington, manager of Lane County Animal Regulation Authority, said. She was allowed to keep the llama and cattle.

"This elderly person was in over her head," he said. "She knew the situation was terrible, but by then she was afraid to ask for help because she was afraid she would have to go to jail."

The woman, whom authorities asked not to identify in print, voluntarily relinquished ownership. Authorities have six months to file charges, but say they will not do so unless the remaining animals are mistreated.

Animal control authorities will treat the horses for malnutrition and overgrown hoofs, and then put them up for adoption. Several of the mares were pregnant. The herd included full-size and miniature horses.

"All I can say to the public now is, if you know people who are up in years and have animals, make an effort to check on them to make sure they're being treated properly," Wellington said.

Authorities visited the farm after an anonymous caller told them about the abuse Wednesday. Animal abuse investigator Bernard Perkins said his many years of experience did not prepare him for what he saw.

"Some of the horses had to be dug out of 4 feet of manure," he said. "We had to get an (inmate) work crew in to remove it all so we could even open gates and get the horses out of the stalls."

Volunteers used a fleet of horse trailers to move the horses to another farm on Thursday. The animals will remain there until they can be adopted. Most should recover well, Wellington said.


----------



## angie21467 (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG Liz. Please keep us informed of any info you can get. Lets hope they all find great homes.


----------



## Mona (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG...thank God they got them out of there. I cannot imagine such conditions!


----------



## starleemay (Sep 18, 2004)

Looked up email address for Mike Wellington at Lane County Animal Control. Sent him an email as to how the minis were going to be adopted out & how someone goes about doing it. There closed on Sundays & Mondays. Will post when I get a reply from him.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

Star please let him know about our rescue and that we can post something on our site to get the word out if they need us too. Im really up to my eyeballs in rescues right now as I think we have another one coming in this week

Kay


----------



## minimule (Sep 19, 2004)

If they are released by mid Oct., I could transport a couple of them from there to as far as NM. I am going up that way to pick up 1 horse and would have room for 4 more if needed.

At least they got them out of there.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 19, 2004)

*Nootka* - I just posted the article and a photo on the main forum..... I did not realize you had the info here already as well!!


----------



## Jana (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Liz let me know if there is anything i can do to help too since I am not far from you and could easily go down and get one if they need homes I would be able to take one and so could a friend of mine who has been looking.

Jana


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Sep 29, 2004)

They have the web site up with pics of the horses that will be adopted on Saturday 10-2-04. YOU have to go there and apply, pay $175 and then they will let you know the next week if you get to adopt the horse you were interested in. Is anyone going. I live about 4hrs away in Washington, and it will be very hard to make 2 trips. I have been looking for one to keep my mini gelding company and do stuff with. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it. Thanks,Patty


----------



## starleemay (Sep 30, 2004)

To check out website, go to www.lanecounty.org/animals. Scroll down to newsworthy items. The photos are pretty sad.


----------



## Mini~Lover (Oct 26, 2004)

CAn you get me more info PLEASE!! i would love to help out!! thanks SO much!! KSK


----------



## Mini~Lover (Oct 26, 2004)

How Sad!! I really want to help them out. Im pretty close to it, so I could probably take a mini and be a foster parent or maby even adopt it. Please let me know if there is anything I could do to help!! Please e-mail me at

[email protected] I will be waiting for a reply!! Im so happy they got them out of there, poor guys.



How many are minis?



Keep me posted! Thanks

Katie


----------



## starleemay (Oct 27, 2004)

Just checked the website. All the minis have been adopted!


----------

